# Et avec The Gimp ?



## Pierrou (7 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi pas un thread ou chacun posterait ses créations avec le logiciei the Gimp ( ou Photoshop remarquez ) ? 
Bon ben voilà je me lance, m'en veuillez pas je suis un débutant, alors c'est pas toujours top mais on fait ce qu'on peut  


Note du modérateur : Non seulement, nous n'avons pas tous des 23" pour surfer mais le Web, c'est rendre les images accessibles à tous et savoir gérer la taille de ses images... je remets l'image en 600pxl dans quelques minutes.  


Qu'est ce qu'ils foutent là, on se le demande ?


----------



## macboy (7 Juin 2005)

pas mal comme idée.. mais pense à réduire la taille de tes images... on n'a pas tous des 20 pouces pour surfer.. là je suis avec un 15 et bien je ne vois pas du tout l'image en entier, je suis obligé de faire "haut/bas" et "gauche/droite"


sinon pas de soucis lachez vous mais avec modération concernant la résolution


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juin 2005)

Ouais désolé pour ça, j'ai pas fait gaffe :rose: 

*voyons voir si c'est plus "visible" comme cela (voir pièce jointe)
*


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2005)

Bonne idée Pierrou ! 

Voici ma première participation :


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Ma seconde contribution: 

image trop grande aussi !


( nan je suis pas une groupie star wars et iPod, nan ! ) :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (10 Juin 2005)

à moi!!


----------



## mxmac (11 Juin 2005)

trop fort... en même temps je sais pas si c'est flateur pour GIMP....


----------



## marcomarco (3 Juillet 2005)

à mon tour ...


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> à mon tour ...




Pas mal ! 
Belle image !


----------



## pukmac (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Connaissez-vous GimpShop ?


----------



## marcomarco (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez-vous GimpShop ?


c'est pas la nouvelle version gimp ??   
en voilà une autre.. plus simple..


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la nouvelle version gimp ??
> en voilà une autre.. plus simple..




Non, si tu lis les explications sur le site que j'indique, c'est un "hack" fait par un habitué de Photoshop qui était dérouté par l'interface de Gimp et qui avait envie de s'y retrouver plus facilement.
La version de Gimp utilisée par ce hack est celle qui était la dernière au moment où il a été réalisé.
Il y aura sans doute des màj dans le futur. 


Les photos que tu retravailes sont de toi ?


----------



## marcomarco (4 Juillet 2005)

merci pour ces précisions... j'utilise gimp shop alors....   
et oui c'est mes photos que je triture ...


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> ...et oui c'est mes photos que je triture ...





Désolé si je t'ai vexé, ce n'était pas mon intention. 
D'autant qu'il n'y a pas de mal à détourner des photos trouvées sur le net à partir du moment où on n'en fait pas d'utilisation commerciale...


Elles sont belles tes photos.


----------



## marcomarco (4 Juillet 2005)

y'a pas de problèmes  et je ne suis pas vexé...


----------



## marcomarco (5 Juillet 2005)

je te met un petit site sympa ou je dépose qq photos ... 
  
tu peux voir mon profil à marcopolo1 ... et qq photos postées..  :rose: 
http://www.sanspretention.com/
si tu as le temps..


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> je te met un petit site sympa ou je dépose qq photos ...
> 
> tu peux voir mon profil à marcopolo1 ... et qq photos postées..  :rose:
> http://www.sanspretention.com/
> si tu as le temps..




Je n'arrive pas à te trouver et je n'arrive pas à trouver non plus un pote qui pourtant me semble t-il était inscrit !
Si tu as un lien vers un de tes posts...


----------



## marcomarco (5 Juillet 2005)

http://www.sanspretention.com/sp/critiquer/critiquer_details.php?id=52874 :rose:


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> http://www.sanspretention.com/sp/critiquer/critiquer_details.php?id=52874 :rose:




Très jolie photo !


----------



## marcomarco (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est du pur amateur...    merci à plus...


----------



## gibet_b (13 Juin 2006)

Allez, à moi ! Alors c'est inspiré de ce tutorial mais réalisé avec The Gimp. 

Je trouve le bas un peu trop "en escalier". Sinon je suis vraiment un grand débutant en infographie (je suis en train de me farcir _Gimp2 efficace_).

Si vous avez des critiques, je suis tout ouïe.


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2006)

Si, moi, j'aime le béton.


----------



## gibet_b (28 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Moi, je vous présente des bricolages très soft (la science-fiction, c'est pas du tout mon truc )
> [/CENTER]



J'aime beaucoup ! En 1440*900, ça ferait de très jolis fond d'écran


----------



## gibet_b (28 Juillet 2006)

Au fait, j'ai fait ça à l'aide d'un tutoriel prévu pour... photoshop :






Vous pouvez voir toutes les étapes de ma découverte du Gimp sur mon blog.


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2006)

Grâce à Photoshop on peut faire dans l'étrange.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## jojofk (14 Août 2006)

Avec tout le monde qui doit utiliser les logiciels de retouche, étonnant que la participation à ce thread ne soit pas plus importante. Peut-être que le côté _créatif_ est trop fort, mais faire une photo le requiert aussi. Enfin, bref de théorie. J'aime bcp ta rue apocalyptique macmarco!


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout le monde qui doit utiliser les logiciels de retouche, étonnant que la participation à ce thread ne soit pas plus importante. Peut-être que le côté _créatif_ est trop fort, mais faire une photo le requiert aussi. Enfin, bref de théorie. J'aime bcp ta rue apocalyptique macmarco!




Merci beaucoup jojofk. 
C'est vrai, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de participation, ici comme dans cet autre sujet du Bar.


----------



## jojofk (28 Septembre 2006)

n'allant &#224; paris.. :rose:​


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2006)

Hop, je d&#233;terre ce tradada, car &#233;tant en vacances, j'a du temps et je m'amuse un peu des fois.

Voici un chtit montage basique fait avec the gimp, issu d'un d&#233;lire avec des potes. 
Une photo de mes vacances _Dans une galaxie lointaine, tr&#232;s lointaine..._
 :rose: 

*h&#233;l&#224;s pour toi, une photo bien trop* grande


----------



## Pierrou (31 Octobre 2006)

Merde.... D&#233;sol&#233; Al&#232;m, j'ai pas fait gaffe en postant &#231;a hier soir.... Je la remets en plus petit...
Mes excuses :rose:






Voil&#224;... cette fois &#231;a devrait passer tout seul


----------



## Ax6 (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

je vois de jolies créations sur ce topic, je vous donne un forum hyper connu pour aider à la créations (espérant interresser quelques personnes)

http://forum.crystalxp.net/

voilà.

Bonne continuation


----------



## plovemax (17 Février 2007)

Une composition faite sur le gimp à partir d'un tutoriel photoshop de Computer Arts de ce mois-ci






les images d'origine


----------



## plovemax (19 Mars 2010)




----------

